# Corsair H80 Problem mit Lüfterdrehzahl



## mcdaniels (11. Mai 2012)

*Corsair H80 Problem mit Lüfterdrehzahl*

Hallo,
habe bei mir vor kurzem eine H80 verbaut. Die 2 Lüfter werden ja quasi am Pumpenstromanschluss angeschlossen. Die Pumpe Selbst hat einen Standard 12V Stromstecker, den man an die entspr. 12V Spannungsversorgung des Netzteiles anschließt.

Aus dem Stecker, der für den Stromanschluss der Pumpe gedacht ist kommt dann och ein Kabel mit einem Stecker der so aussieht wie der Stromanschluss eines Lüfters.

Wohin muss dieser?

Ich kann nämlich wenn ich auf die Pumpe drücke (auf den Knopf für die Drehzahlregelung) die Drehzahl nicht beeinflussen. Die Lüfter laufen immer mit "Vollgas".

Habe ich etwas falsch angeschlossen?

LG
Daniel


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Corsair H80 Problem mit Lüfterdrehzahl*

Für sowas gibts den Thread
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco-19.html#post4201229
Der hier ist eh gleich zu wenn in ein Mod sieht


----------



## mcdaniels (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Corsair H80 Problem mit Lüfterdrehzahl*

Sorry - > Mod kann den Thread bitte löschen (ich habe im Sammelthread auch gepostet - sollte man nicht tun ich weiß!)


----------

